# cryptocoryne?



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

been told that this is cryptocoryne wendtii sp...
can somebody help out...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It sure does look like it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it does look like a _C. wendtii_.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

thank you so much guys...i can now collect a wager...


----------

